# Servus



## BumBumBabatz (19 Nov. 2012)

War vorher auch auf dem Babesboard.ch aktiv und das hier scheint der perfekte Ersatz zu sein. Also.. auf eine Menge Spaß zusammen.


----------



## eis (19 Nov. 2012)

Herzlich willkommen, aber dein Pseudo kenn ich nicht, auch nicht von BB.


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

